# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Verslaving temesta 2,5 mg

## suzanneke

Ik neem reeds meer dan een jaar temesta. Ik nam steeds meer. Intussen ben ik aan het afbouwen. Het lukte tot drie halve per dag. Gisteren heb ik echter meer genomen en nu wil ik er volledig vanaf. Vandaag enkel deze middag een halfke genomen..... wil het daarbij laten voor vandaag..... Ma wat zijn de ontwenningsverschijnselen en hoe lang duren ze??? Ik wil dit doorbijten en er zo volledig vanaf raken.... Wie weet raad?

----------

